# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Peak Week Questions

## 1992mag

So as of today I am exactly two weeks out from my first competition. It's mens physique. Not sure how to go about peak week. I know Layne Norton says not to mess with water or sodium but he says that for naturals. I am not. I've read around a bunch and compared articles and methods and have put this together....

Trying to keep it relatively simple. Should I mess with sodium? I've heard of some loading it at about 10 days out, cutting it suddenly but continuing to drink lots of water. Effective? 

Sunday -6 days out - deplete carbs, 2-3 gallons of water 
Monday -5 days out - deplete carbs, 2-3 gallons of water - depletion training
Tuesday -4 days out - deplete carbs, 2-3 gallons of water - depletion training
Wednesday - 3 days out - drop water to 1 gallon - no training (start carb loading - will adjust carbs according to my body)
Thursday - 2 days out - drop water to 1/2 gallon - no training - (continue carb loading - but less carbs than previous day)
Friday - 1 day out - drop water to 1/4 gallon, no water after 5-6 PM, sips if neededm start taking herbal diuretics - (less carbs than previous day)
Saturday - day of show - only sips of water, more herbal diuretics, light breakfast such as rice cakes and chicken. 

Hows it looking? Depletion ok? water ok? depletion training done on the right days? Anything you guys would tweak?

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

Congrats on the journey you've made so far. I wouldn't mess with sodium. IMO it's to easy to mess up. The only other thing I would change is the water on the last day. I would just drop it. That's coming from my opinion/experience. As far as the diuretics go, I've never had much luck with herbal ones. I know the real deal can be dangerous but if not abused it is excellent and can be safer. If you don't have access to any you can stick with the herbal and see how it works for you. Good luck man! You going to post some pics up?

----------


## human project

> Congrats on the journey you've made so far. I wouldn't mess with sodium. IMO it's to easy to mess up. The only other thing I would change is the water on the last day. I would just drop it. That's coming from my opinion/experience. As far as the diuretics go, I've never had much luck with herbal ones. I know the real deal can be dangerous but if not abused it is excellent and can be safer. If you don't have access to any you can stick with the herbal and see how it works for you. Good luck man! You going to post some pics up?


If you do get pharmy water pills make sure there not potassium wasting.... These pull all the water out and that means in muscles too. I get crazy flat "look like I lost 20lbs of muscle" when I take drugs like LASIK. I'm trying to find a good one but they all seem to make my physique look worse..... What kind do you recommend big??

----------


## bigZthedestroyer

> If you do get pharmy water pills make sure there not potassium wasting.... These pull all the water out and that means in muscles too. I get crazy flat "look like I lost 20lbs of muscle" when I take drugs like LASIK. I'm trying to find a good one but they all seem to make my physique look worse..... What kind do you recommend big??


I don't have any recommendations unfortunately . I just know herbal one didn't do sh1t for me..LASIK is the only one ive really read up on, but have not used it myself.

----------

